# Dumbbell pullover



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

I always wanted to know if the point of this exercise is to make ur chest lift higher. Ive heard if u stretch to much ur working more on the back.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 29, 2012)

It can be done a number of different ways... id guess the primary way is a compound exercise where you pull it back as more of a stretch overload exercise by pivoting @ the shoulder then once reaching the head using the elbow as pivot point to complete the flex. it hits the tri's pretty good but it could certainly hit the back too depending how you do it.

This is not really a pull-over but some body builders I have trained with in the past would lean back against a flat bench and stretch back with a heavy DB over their head until they got a pop in the sternum and they used this slowly spread out the size of their rib cage to make it larger. (i tried it and got the pop but haven't done it continuously so could not comment on its effectiveness personally but know multiple guys who did that regularly... i have a large frame & rib cage as it is but don't compete so never really needed/wanted to do it regularly)


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 29, 2012)

I use it for back


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2012)

For back I prefer to use a cable. You can build a MONSTER pump in your back doing straight arm push downs.

As for dumbbell pullovers I would do them in my BB days on chest day. I like the stretch and the very tight contraction at the top.


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

So do u think it really helps to bring the chest up?


----------



## Rip (Aug 29, 2012)

Hits serratus anterior pretty good. Lats are hit pretty good


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> For back I prefer to use a cable. You can build a MONSTER pump in your back doing straight arm push downs.



I always include this on back day ^^^^ for me it gives a good pump and hits the lat longer/lower it seems


----------



## Milo (Aug 29, 2012)

It's primarily an exercise for the lats and serratus. I've tried it a number of ways and it really doesn't do shit for my chest. I'm not sure where this comes from.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> So do u think it really helps to bring the chest up?



No lol... I just liked the feel of the stretch cause I would get shoulder impingements


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 29, 2012)

The major reason these are done is to expand the rib cage giving the illusion that you are bigger.  I like to squeeze the elbows tightly in towards one another as you are going over the chest.  It gives and amazing pump to the chest.  I do them either on back or chest day, it just dependes on when I want to add them in.  It's a great movement and should be incorporated into every routine IMO.  I like the straight arm push downs as well like Pillar stated.  Try the pullovers like I said and let me know what you think.  Your chest will burn!


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 29, 2012)

Milo said:


> It's primarily an exercise for the lats and serratus. I've tried it a number of ways and it really doesn't do shit for my chest. I'm not sure where this comes from.



Try doing it like I explained and you will feel it in your chest big time.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Make sure you keep your shoulders as high as possible as you are going over your chest. And squeeze the chest hard all the way trouh the motion. It works pretty good on a decline bench too.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 30, 2012)

Live2Train said:


> The major reason these are done is to expand the rib cage giving the illusion that you are bigger.  I like to squeeze the elbows tightly in towards one another as you are going over the chest.  It gives and amazing pump to the chest.  I do them either on back or chest day, it just dependes on when I want to add them in.  It's a great movement and should be incorporated into every routine IMO.  I like the straight arm push downs as well like Pillar stated.  Try the pullovers like I said and let me know what you think.  Your chest will burn!




I've heard this since I was a kid.  I stopped doing them becuase my rib cage sticks out damn near as much as my chest!  lol.  Great exercise!


----------



## Jada (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## theminister (Sep 1, 2012)

I havent done that for ages! Gonna do it tmr!


----------



## conan (Sep 1, 2012)

Live2Train said:


> The major reason these are done is to expand the rib cage giving the illusion that you are bigger.  I like to squeeze the elbows tightly in towards one another as you are going over the chest.  It gives and amazing pump to the chest.  I do them either on back or chest day, it just dependes on when I want to add them in.  It's a great movement and should be incorporated into every routine IMO.  I like the straight arm push downs as well like Pillar stated.  Try the pullovers like I said and let me know what you think.  Your chest will burn!



I agree!  I do these at the end of my chest workout and really squeeze and push the heels of my palms to the sky.  They burn like all hell if done right.

For back I use the cable with the straight bar and really pull using my lats.  I try and think of my hands as hooks and leave my arms out of the equation.  Two very different exercises for different body parts.  Mind, body connection is key.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2012)

Hits my lats very well. I use a homemade t-bar (functions similarly to a kettlebell but can adjust the weight) and a flat bench. Great finisher on back day.


----------

